# northwave replacement mtb studs



## cyberknight (9 Jun 2019)

Has anyone got any spare + screw please?
one fell out of my commuters spike evo`s and i have so far only seen 4 packs for £7 + p &p


----------



## slowmotion (9 Jun 2019)

I think I still have a complete set. Unfortunately, I'm away from home for a couple of weeks. Can you hang on that long? If you can, and I can find them, they're yours FOC.


----------



## cyberknight (9 Jun 2019)

slowmotion said:


> I think I still have a complete set. Unfortunately, I'm away from home for a couple of weeks. Can you hang on that long? If you can, and I can find them, they're yours FOC.


thanks that would be great , its for my old shoes so not desperate .
Let me know if and when so i can pm address and where to send some cash for postage


----------



## slowmotion (9 Jun 2019)

cyberknight said:


> thanks that would be great , its for my old shoes so not desperate .
> Let me know if and when so i can pm address and where to send some cash for postage


Great. I'll let you know as soon as I'm back home.


----------



## onetoomany (24 Jun 2019)

I got some football boot studs from Sports direct which did just fine and were rubber which in my opinion was better than the originals. £4 for 12...


----------



## cyberknight (24 Jun 2019)

onetoomany said:


> I got some football boot studs from Sports direct which did just fine and were rubber which in my opinion was better than the originals. £4 for 12...


Thanks @slowmotion has sorted it


----------

